# 2ft planted



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

Newest scape (11th Nov)

Substrate: Bunnings play sand
Lighting: Single 3ft T8
Filter: Internal Otto
Decor: Wood & Rocks (BN caves to be hidden/added)
Plants: Java fern, Anubias, Elodea, Val, Swords, & Unknown plant (Some crypts still to be added)
Fish: 5 neons, 5 pep BN, 1 cory, 2 apple snails breeding pair + babies & 3 riffle shrimp










Looking at adding 5 neons, 3 cories & 10 rummynose tetras


----------



## Kirby1 (Nov 17, 2010)

looks nice.


----------

